# Diodes



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

>_>

you know how it is, you can do things like remember your social insurance number but draw a total blank on your phone number?

^^;

I do this with diodes. So, before I go further have I got these done right? Two diodes in series, center tapped winding:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Ah yup............


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I thank you! NOW To try and recall where my box of OT's went LOL


----------

